# خطوات تركيب مواسير صرف المطر والصرف الصحى



## eng_ahmedati (28 أبريل 2012)

*ارجو من الساده الاعضاء ذوى الخبره فى مجال مشاريع الصرف الصحى شرح خطوات تركيب مواسير صرف المطر والصرف الصحى واعمال الاختبارات الخاصه باللحامات وتسليم وتسلم المواسير الى ان يتم الردم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 أبريل 2012)

لدي كتاب يتحدث عما سالت سارفعه لك ان شاء الله في الايام القادمه ( تعتمد على قوه الاتصال بالنت ) لدي


----------



## nofal (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## m_aboelela30 (1 يناير 2013)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## silver star (4 مايو 2013)

يا ريت تزودنا بالكتاب ولك جزيل الشكر اخانا العزيز


----------



## aemsilate (26 مايو 2013)

where is thr book\


----------



## sh0077 (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم نحن فى إنتظار هذا الكتاب الشيق و نرجو سرعة رفعه حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## ابومارية (31 مايو 2013)

في انتظار الكتاب بارك الله فيك


----------

